# Blue-Face Borelli



## Larry-T (Jan 18, 2005)

I recently acquired a group of ten 1" Apisto borelli "blue face." Any tips about these? I have them in a 30 gal tank to settle down and condition before I try to breed them.


----------



## Z Man (Jan 18, 2005)

Check them closely. There is a Borelli morph going around called 'steel-blue' and no females have ever been available.


----------



## Larry-T (Jan 18, 2005)

I'll keep an eye on them. I purchased them from a well-known and respected apisto breeder at a local auction, so I can always call him for additional information.


----------



## Z Man (Jan 18, 2005)

In that case you most likely will find a few pair in that group. Good luck!


----------

